# Kubota BX-25-TLB



## Giles (Jan 25, 2010)

I am sure you will get replies here:thumbsup:
You might also check out www.tractorbynet.com and www.nettractortalk.com
Lots of good advise here also:thumbup:


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

I've got a BX24 new in 2007. It appears that these are very similar. Overall I am very pleased with mine, here are some of the pluses small and manueverable can get into tight areas. Implements are easy to change. Beats working with a shovel and wheelbarrow. 

Minuses, it is a small tractor, designed for small tasks, make sure it will do what you need. Front bucket should be wider that the tires. Hydraulics don't work well at lower rpm and you really can't use more than one motion at a time with the hoe. With its 3 point hitch and size of tractor you really can't use to many standard category 1 implements, they are too big.

I would not get a front mounted snow thrower, it is a single stage unit and it will plug up with wet snow. Either use a rear mounted (two stage), the bucket or push plow.
Consider getting a grader box, so you can use the loader with the hoe removed.

Good luck on your decision.:thumbsup:


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

I've done an awfull lot of snow removal with a slightly bigger Kubota.

A bucket and back blade can do wonders. I do 90%+ of the work with the blade, then clean up the scaps with the bucket.

Ever consider a power sweeper?
even here in MI's UP, a sweeper could manage a vast majority of snowfalls.


----------



## BX23_North_Bay (Dec 15, 2010)

*Bx23*

Hi, I have a BX23 2006 which I purchased used with 98 hours and now at 675 hours going in my fifth winter.

I am using the frount mounted snow blower and the frount mounted blade all with the sub frame which is allowing a quick swith from either attachment.

I love the tractor and am very satisfied with its performance. I am also using the front end loader, the backhoe, a tiller, a mid mounted mower with a 3 point attached grass catcher.

I do all the maintenance myself.

Do not hesitate to ask any questions you might have.

Regards

Martin


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I've always been a green and yellow guy, and my Deere is quite a bit larger, so I can't speak from first hand experience, but my brother has an about 8 year old Kabota, similar to, if not same as, the BX25, and it is a very impressive machine. The attachments are very easy to make, and the only maintenance that he has performed has been routine. He has the loader, backhoe, and mower, and all of them function very well.


----------



## tyhatts (Dec 13, 2010)

I will say that I myself wouldnt buy a TLB of that size. Unless you live in A) sandy/light ground or B) just want to say that you own a back hoE ! 
As previously stated, you cant do any more then one function at a time due to hydraulic flow. I would save the money and get a loader and some three point implements. 
As far as a snow blower for the front. I read that its only a "thrower" which is kind of odd ??? any thing that size should be a two stage ! but if it is only a "thrower" I would pass and get a rear mounted two stage ! or a nice hydraulic anlge blade for your loader ! 
Is the loader a quick attach unit ? If you plan on leaving it on its not so much an issue, but if you plan on taking it off, its something to think about ! 

Also, dont pass up the John Deere 2305 ! good financing right now and a little cheaper then the kubota ! I have driven both, and put both through the paces. After driving them all, MF, JD, KU, NH, Cub Cadet........ my money would be going to John Deere. just sayin..... good luck with your purchase !!!!


----------

